# Shit phones thread



## not-bono-ever (Jul 24, 2016)

Just bought  a doogee X5. the volvo 240 of smartphones







£50, 4G, 2 dual sim card, android, big fat battery that is removable. no one will ever think " Im having that lovely piece of kit " when you leave it on the pub table

This is a thread in praise of shit cheap phones that do the job


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Aug 17, 2016)

The Ruggear rg310. I've had phones since the days of the Motorola StarTac and apart from the Nokia N80 I had a few years back, this is the most terrible, unusable phone I've ever had. I returned it the same day I received it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2016)

my first shit phone:


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)




----------

